# chrome shoes anyone?????



## Rocks to fox (Sep 26, 2011)

I just came across chrome spd shoes on zappos. The ratings look pretty bright for this shoe. Has anyone had any experiences with this shoe? I have not been a fan of the 5 ten spd shoes and the way they fit. I have some CB 3 candy pedals and this is my first go around on clipless.

Chrome Kursk Pro Grey - Zappos.com Free Shipping BOTH Ways


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

They defiantly look nice. Clipless shoes are supposed to fit fairly snug. You want your feet to feel like an extension of the pedal ..
If your not opposed to buying things twice id say go for it. Other wise go around town and try shoes on, then buy em online.
OR If you hike a bike alot or don't want to carry an extra pair of normal shoes, then go for these.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Show of hands...who was expecting this from reading the thread title?


----------



## kazkut (Jan 18, 2012)

net wurker said:


> Show of hands...who was expecting this from reading the thread title?


lol i was expecting more than that. like this...


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

The uppers on the Chrome Kursk are canvas and not very supportive. These are more of a commuting/bar pedaling shoe. I've seen the uppers shredded with serious damage to the foot from a not-so-significant tumble.


----------



## Curto (Jan 8, 2012)

I have a pair of mid chromes. While they do have a pretty firm sole the tops are exactly like converse shoes(floppy). I use them for my fixed gear town bike but I don't think they would work well on a mountain bike.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Chrome Shoes*



kazkut said:


> lol i was expecting more than that. like this...


That's what I expected to see tooooooo


----------



## Justinbunyon (Apr 27, 2010)

Curto said:


> I have a pair of mid chromes. While they do have a pretty firm sole the tops are exactly like converse shoes(floppy). I use them for my fixed gear town bike but I don't think they would work well on a mountain bike.


Me too, chrome miday pro's for ridin around town. Be careful when ordering your size, as all the reviews say to order 1/2 to 1 size smaller than you normally wear. I wear a 13 and ordered a 12 and they're tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight. Can't double up my socks even. Just so ya know-


----------



## chemical_brother (Mar 22, 2007)

How do they fit wider feet? I normally wear a 12 in most shoes, but Chucks or Adidas Sambas I have to wear a 13.5 or 13 just for the width.


----------

